Ask HN: Suggestion on Automated Testing Suit(E2E) for NodeJs/ReactRedux App? - sunasra
======
afarrell
Here is a tutorial which guides you step-by-step on doing automated testing
with React and Redux: [http://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-stack-redux-
tutorial...](http://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-stack-redux-
tutorial.html)

------
mtmail
[http://www.nightmarejs.org/](http://www.nightmarejs.org/) uses phantomjs
(headless Chrome browser)

